# Saddest day of my life!!



## Joe Pierce (May 22, 2010)

On May 8th, my wife died in a diving accident in North Carolina.  She was 47 years old, and had a lot left to do in life.  She loved diving, and was a fiber artist, spinning, weaving, knitting, and quilting.  She had just started turning, she and I took a fiber tools class at Mark Supiks here in Baltimore.  I have been a turner for several years, but most of what I turned was for her.  It will be hard to get back in the shop!!


----------



## Longfellow (May 22, 2010)

My deepest condolences on your tragic loss.


----------



## Boodrow (May 22, 2010)

Prayers Up


----------



## Padre (May 22, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss, you are in my prayers.


----------



## ed4copies (May 22, 2010)

Joe, there are no words that can help.

May you recover with time.
I can't imagine your pain.
Keep busy.


----------



## Pioneerpens (May 22, 2010)

My deepest sympathy on your loss.


----------



## Mark (May 22, 2010)

My prayers and condolences go out to you and the family. 
It sounds as though your wife was a great artist. She will certainly be missed by many.


----------



## DurocShark (May 22, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Joe, there are no words that can help.
> 
> May you recover with time.
> I can't imagine your pain.
> *Keep busy.*



I completely agree with this. That was the only way I could deal with my mom's death.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## CSue (May 22, 2010)

Joe, you have my deepest condolences and my prayers with you and all those who will be struggling to deal with her sudden loss.


----------



## thewishman (May 22, 2010)

No words can say...

My condolences.


----------



## jimofsanston (May 22, 2010)

Joe I am so sorry to here this new's. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## EBorraga (May 22, 2010)

Joe, thoughts and prayers go out to you. I was an avid diver for about 16 years. Was full cave certified and trimix certified. In 2002 me and my best friend were diving some caves in Florida. That was the last day I ever dove. There was a really bad silt out and I was the only one who made it out of the cave. They recovered Rich's body the next day. I truly feel your pain and hope that you get through this tragic situation.


----------



## David Keller (May 22, 2010)

I hope you find peace.


----------



## GaryMGg (May 22, 2010)

Joe,
My deepest sympathies on your loss.
I hope the wonderful memories you carry of your beloved wife will comfort you
and carry you through this time.
Peace,
Gary


----------



## PaulDoug (May 22, 2010)

Please accept my condolences.  I can't even imagine your pain.  I pray you can find peace and cherish the memories.


----------



## glycerine (May 22, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear that.  You are in my prayers.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 22, 2010)

You have my deepest sympathy. I can't even begin to imagine life without my soulmate. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 22, 2010)

Best wishes for you during these terrible events....


----------



## TheRealSmith (May 22, 2010)

I am at a loss for words...


----------



## Jgrden (May 22, 2010)

This is tragic. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## greggas (May 22, 2010)

Joe ;

I am so sorry for your loss.  I have lost three  family members much sooner in life than I had hoped....while the pain never goes away the memories of the times we had together live on.  Best of luck in getting through this.


----------



## tim self (May 22, 2010)

My deepest condolences.  Praying for your loss.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 22, 2010)

Joe, there are no words that any of us can say that will make your pain go away, I can only say that when we lost our 13 year old son we though we would never recover but some how we did. As Ed said keep busy.....


----------



## Fred (May 22, 2010)

Joe, I like others here also want to suggest that you stay busy, When my father passed away I inherited everything under the sun tool wise. Every time I go out into "our" shop Dad is there with me. I feel him guiding me and talking to me, and believe me we talk all the time!

Do not forsake your wife's memory as I believe she would want you to definitely get out into shop and continue to make things. She WILL be there always with you. You just have to learn to 'hear' her.

God Bless You at this time and may you find comfort in knowing she is with Him!


----------



## jttheclockman (May 23, 2010)

I too have no words that will confort you in this painful time but do offer my deepest sympathy to you and all those that knew her for I am sure she touched many lives. They say time heals all, well I am not sure about that but it does make life more bearable and you go on and remember all the good times you had together and this will help tremendously. Take care.


----------



## Rfturner (May 23, 2010)

I am sorry, I will pray for your family for the healing process to begin


----------



## angboy (May 23, 2010)

Casual conversation seems to have more than it's fair share of tragedy here. I'm glad that you feel comfortable enough to reach out to your fellow IAP members for comfort, and I'm sure you can see the concern and sympathy that they have for what you're dealing with. I can't imagine what this must be like to have to deal with, but I hope that knowing that you have support and people here who care and are thinking about you is at least some small amount of help right now.


----------



## Jim15 (May 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this, you and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## RAdams (May 23, 2010)

I don't even know what to say other than you are in my thoughts! I hope you can find ways to stay positive. Think of all het wonderful times you shared! All the experiences you had because of her. Cherish those thoughts.


----------



## randyrls (May 23, 2010)

May the peace of God that passes all understanding comfort you.....

Our family chain is broken
                                                and nothing seems the same,
                                                but as God calls us one by one,
                                                the Chain will link again.


----------



## bgibb42 (May 23, 2010)

You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Parson (May 23, 2010)

I'll be praying for you. You are so right. She was too young to go.


----------



## Mazzywv (May 23, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## markgum (May 23, 2010)

so sorry to hear of your loss.  we will keep you in our prayers


----------



## Lawrence Witter (May 23, 2010)

Joe,

I am truly sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in our prayers.

Larry


----------



## capcrnch (May 23, 2010)

Very sorry to hear of your loss. I can't imagine what you must be going through.


----------



## oldsmokey (May 23, 2010)

Hi Joe, My first wife passed away from a heart attack at 47 years old.  I witnessed the attack and gave her CPR.  I was CPR certified for 25 years at the time.  Major guilt feelings along with the loss of the most important part of my life.  
I can relate to your feeling that you are having.  The hardest part is in the next few months.  I found that our friends no longer fit with me being single.  I had to remake my life.  I remember driving down the street thinking of her and thats when I was able to cry and miss her the most.  Remember to morn for her in your way.  
What I did was take her wedding ring diamond and had it set into gold.  I then wore this on a chain around my neck.
I have since remarried and no longer wear the diamond.  But I have it and the memory.  My first born granddaughter is going to get the diamond for her 16th birthday. 
Do something to honor her and I know that she will allow you to go forward in your life.
Gods blessing to you.
Ellis


----------



## Monty (May 23, 2010)

Joe.
My deepest sympathy. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Steve Busey (May 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Joe.  Celebrate her life and your chance to share in it.

Matthew 5:4


----------



## nava1uni (May 23, 2010)

Joe,
I am sorry for your loss of your wife and your what sounds like best friend.  I hope that you can continue to do things that will keep her close to you in life and memory.  Be kind to yourself and allow yourself time to grieve.  She sounds like she was a very creative and special person.  May your memories, friends and family comfort and care for you at this difficult time.  Healing is a slow process made easy when we are gentle with ourselves. You still have her love inside of you, hold it close.


----------



## Crashmph (May 23, 2010)

My condolences to you and your family.

God always takes the ones he wants when he wants and not the ones we expect when we expect.


----------



## bitshird (May 23, 2010)

Like Ed said there are no words that can help an event like that, but I can say I am sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## LEAP (May 23, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family


----------



## gmcnut (May 23, 2010)

Joe,

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 23, 2010)

Joe,
     Sorry to hear of your loss but YOu will go on to turn again and make many things in her honor. I truly hope you dont give up what you shared and what you made that gave her joy. Time is a healer.


----------



## Ligget (May 24, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that terrible news, prayers sent to all who loved her, be strong my friend!


----------



## Umeubbe (May 24, 2010)

My deepest condolence.
Sincerely / Urban Nilsson, Sweden


----------



## Rick_G (May 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss.  You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Rchan63 (May 25, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear your lost.


----------

